# Black bandana cloth for a headliner?



## MKFour (Apr 1, 2008)

Something a little like this








Minus the skulls. Any idea where I can get some? Also, what glue did you all use? I tried this crap from Jo Ann fabric that leaked through and ruined my other cloth, i heard the stuff from 3m is tits. Ideas? Thanks.


----------



## shawshank2 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Black bandana cloth for a headliner? (MKFour)*

google?
http://www.google.com/products...UTF-8


----------



## MKFour (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Black bandana cloth for a headliner? (shawshank2)*

Thanks, but i was asking for people who have used similar cloth. Yes i read the diy/faq, yes ive googled. Yes its a shot in the dark. You dont have to heckle me about it.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Black bandana cloth for a headliner? (MKFour)*

i want some black banana headliner


----------



## shawshank2 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Black bandana cloth for a headliner? (MKFour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKFour* »_Any idea where I can get some?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif google link 

_Quote, originally posted by *MKFour* »_Thanks, but i was asking for people who have used similar cloth. 

and where does it ask about people using similar cloth???

_Quote, originally posted by *MKFour* »_
Minus the skulls. Any idea where I can get some? Also, what glue did you all use? I tried this crap from Jo Ann fabric that leaked through and ruined my other cloth, i heard the stuff from 3m is tits. Ideas? Thanks.


_Quote, originally posted by *MKFour* »_ Yes i read the diy/faq,

if this is a true statement, you would know what kind of 3m glue to use


_Modified by shawshank2 at 9:20 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## MKFour (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Black bandana cloth for a headliner? (shawshank2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank2* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif google link 


Thanks, that is a pretty good site in the first link.

_Quote »_

and where does it ask about people using similar cloth???


In my second post in the thread









_Quote »_
if this is a true statement, you would know what kind of 3m glue to use

_Modified by shawshank2 at 9:20 PM 5-13-2008_

Im not sure which ti use since i saw several mentioned for warm climates.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Black bandana cloth for a headliner? (MKFour)*

you can get the fabric at joanne fabrics, but I would be careful with it. It is VERY thin and will show glue VERY easily.
You should just go gorilla!!!!!!!!!


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Black bandana cloth for a headliner? (MKFour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKFour* »_Im not sure which ti use since i saw several mentioned for warm climates.


Use one of the ones mentioned for warm climates. FLORIDA is a WARM CLIMATE. Since you forgot which one that was you wanted to use, it's _*3M 90 Super Strength Adhesive*_.


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Black bandana cloth for a headliner? (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_you can get the fabric at joanne fabrics, but I would be careful with it. It is VERY thin and will show glue VERY easily.
You should just go gorilla!!!!!!!!!








 YES....GO rilla


----------

